# Survivor S29E03 "Actions vs Accusations" EOD 10/8/2014



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Bye Bye Rocker

In a preseason radio interview he called Survivor the worst thing he has ever done so I wasn't surprised to see him go early.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

Loved it ...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

What a dumb tribe though, give up your best physical player and a guy that the other team hates already. Someone ripe to get voted off first in a merge. Their strategy was also stupid, send the worst team up first and have them repeat first. The girl didn't come close to making a basket.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think this settles it...he had no idea that Val didn't have an idol.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

JFriday said:


> What a dumb tribe though, give up your best physical player and a guy that the other team hates already. Someone ripe to get voted off first in a merge. Their strategy was also stupid, send the worst team up first and have them repeat first. The girl didn't come close to making a basket.


I agree but I would want to take him to the finals because no way the jury votes for him. I hope his team does not win an immunity challenge.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JFriday said:


> What a dumb tribe though, give up your best physical player and a guy that the other team hates already. Someone ripe to get voted off first in a merge. Their strategy was also stupid, send the worst team up first and have them repeat first. The girl didn't come close to making a basket.


Agreed that they could certainly use his strength and athleticism in challenges, but having him there hasn't helped them win yet.

Meanwhile, the other tribe now knows how easily they can get under his skin and make him lose his temper. I can only imagine how brutal the jawing would have been from the other tribe at the next challenges if he had survived this vote.



DancnDude said:


> I think this settles it...he had no idea that Val didn't have an idol.


I don't know. He made a comment early in the episode that made me think that, but then at TC he said that "she bluffed so hard and couldn't back any of it up." So I'm not sure what he believes.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Dalton's recap:

http://tvrecaps.ew.com/recap/survivor-san-juan-del-sur-episode-3/

Jeff's Q&A:

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/10/09/jeff-probst-survivor-san-juan-del-sur-john-rocker/

As always, Jeff teases the next episode.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I hope Natalie is next, couldn't stand her on TAR, can't stand her on Survivor. 

As for Rocker, I'm pretty ambivialent about it. I like both "old guys".


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Agreed that they could certainly use his strength and athleticism in challenges, but having him there hasn't helped them win yet.


I think there is a common fallacy of some sort in there. If keeping him gives your tribe a better chance of winning, you keep him. If booting him improves your chances of winning, you boot him. If your tribe is so overmatched that your winning chances don't change whether you keep him or boot him, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I think there is a common fallacy of some sort in there. If keeping him gives your tribe a better chance of winning, you keep him. If booting him improves your chances of winning, you boot him. If your tribe is so overmatched that your winning chances don't change whether you keep him or boot him, then it doesn't matter.


I agree with this. Certainly "we lost with him" doesn't mean you won't lose by a bigger margin without him.

I'm glad Baylor survived. From eye-candy perspective, she has an amazing...um...look from behind.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I have a question for people who remember these things:

A few seasons ago, there was a blonde girl who was so beautiful that Jeff Probst said that all the production and camera crew would simply stop what they were doing and stare at her whenever she was around. people could not get anything done with her around. Does anyone remember who that girl is?

My son was mesmerized by her (he was about 6 at the time) and my wife loves to tell the story of how he would ask us to pause the TV on her face just so he would stare at her. I'd love to find out her name and get a picture of her.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I have a question for people who remember these things:
> 
> A few seasons ago, there was a blonde girl who was so beautiful that Jeff Probst said that all the production and camera crew would simply stop what they were doing and stare at her whenever she was around. people could not get anything done with her around. Does anyone remember who that girl is?


That was Elisabeth from Outback S2.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> That was Elisabeth from Outback S2.


oh no no no...this was only 2-3 years ago. Elisabeth was way before my son was even born.

changing topics: I hate it when people make homosexual remarks. Homosexual remarks are racist!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Azlen said:


> Bye Bye Rocker
> 
> In a preseason radio interview he called Survivor the worst thing he has ever done so I wasn't surprised to see him go early.


Well, the idiot problem never thought that given his past, people will use that against him. And given THAT, how could he NOT play the idol just to be sfae?!?!?!?! Consider not playing it later in the game. But this early, use it, as you can always find another.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

There are few things I love more on Survivor than seeing someone get blindsided with the idol in their pocket. The fact that it was Rocker made it doubly sweet. The man is easily one of the worst players to ever play the game. Only an idiot would announce in front of everyone that he made a secret pact with a player on the other tribe to protect his wife.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't care about his "controversial past". The guy was just a lousy player. I hate players like that more than those who have no strategy and just try to blend in and stay under the radar. Smart players don't always win but I appreciate someone like Tony last season who was always strategizing. You have to combine short term "don't get voted out tonight" strategy with longer term alliance strategy. Some are so busy planning their post merge strategy that they get booted before the merge even happens. It's why I like this show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rocker was definitely a very poor player. It's still unclear whether he believes that Val had an idol she didn't play, when he should have known she was lying the second he found his idol. He divulged information that he should have kept secret, and it wasn't like it was a mistake. He just didn't realize those were things he should keep to himself. Basically he has no concept of or ability to strategize and think ahead. And he couldn't read the cues of the other players in his tribe and see that there was a decent chance they were gunning for him. Much better to play your idol and then find out you didn't need to than to hold on to it and get blindsided. But that requires thinking ahead.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

VegasVic said:


> I hope Natalie is next, couldn't stand her on TAR, can't stand her on Survivor.


Agreed. I couldn't stand the Atlanta Braves in the 1990's and John Rocker was one of my least favorite Braves and proved to be a bit of a hot-head on Surviror...but it was extremely low of Natalie to yell at him about the stuff he said in that interview 15 years ago. How is that part of anything that went on in the game of Survivor?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I think in some ways Natalie is upset that they used her past (being on Amazing Race) to get our her sister, so she can use Rocker's past to get him out since she thinks he is the one who ran the show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

But does she know that Nadiya being on TAR is the primary reason they decided to vote for her? If so, I don't think they've shown us that in the show. For all she knows, Nadiya was just annoying and hard to get along with and therefore the tribe didn't want her around.

But your point is still solid that if they're bringing in contestants who have some level of fame or notoriety, then the initial perceptions of these players is going to be based on their past rather than on their game play. Dalton made basically the same argument in his recap of this episode:



Dalton Ross on EW.com said:


> Now, I'm not going to sit here and pretend that I did not love watching John Rocker have his lunch handed to him. But it does bring up the larger issue of whether public figures like Rocker should be in a game that was designed to be played by 16 complete strangers. Instead of folks coming in with preconceived notions about others or using their past against them-and Rocker's public past was definitely used against him here-Survivor was originally designed so that everyone comes in with a clean slate. Watching people make those first impressions of one another is a critical part of the game, and when those first impressions were formed 15 years before the game even started-as was the case here with Rocker's 1999 World Series appearance and Sports Illustrated article-well, that invariably alters the game.


----------



## R1elvis (May 16, 2014)

I think voting out ROcker was STUPID.... If I was on his tribe me and him would be final 2 because NO ONE would throw him a vote to win it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I have a question for people who remember these things:
> 
> A few seasons ago, there was a blonde girl who was so beautiful that Jeff Probst said that all the production and camera crew would simply stop what they were doing and stare at her whenever she was around. people could not get anything done with her around. Does anyone remember who that girl is?
> 
> My son was mesmerized by her (he was about 6 at the time) and my wife loves to tell the story of how he would ask us to pause the TV on her face just so he would stare at her. I'd love to find out her name and get a picture of her.


I'm not sure who you're talking about, but I'm prepared to make some guesses  :

If your son's taste is similar to mine, then it would be Chelsea Meissner from Survivor: One World (Spring 2012)










Another contender from One World would be Kat Eddorsson (she was also on the first season of Blood vs. Water with her boyfriend and Big Brother winner, Hayden):










The possible contenders from Survivor: Philippines (Fall 2012) are

Angie Layton:










and Abi-Maria Gomes:










The possible contenders from Survivor: Caramoan (Spring 2013) are

Andrea Boehlke (also previously on Survivor: Redemption Island):










and Sherri Biethman:










(continued in next post)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The possible contenders from Survivor: Blood vs. Water (Fall 2013) are

Candice Cody (she was also previously on Cook Islands and Heroes vs. Villains)










and Katie Collins (Tina's daughter):










The only possible contender from Suvivor: Cagayan (Spring 2014) is

Jefra Bland:










If it was before One World, then it could possibly be Whitney Duncan from Survivor: South Pacific (Fall 2011) (she's also on the current season of The Amazing Race with the boyfriend that she met on Survivor, Keith):










I remember thinking Whitney was cute, but in looking for pictures of her, there are some truly stunning shots of her in her country music career:



















Prior to South Pacific, there was Survivor: Redemption Island (Spring 2011) that had the aforementioned Kat as well as

Kristina Klumpp:










and Ashley Underwood:










So I think that's all the possible contenders from the last 3+ years. Stick your son in front of this post and see if any of the pictures leaves him speechless.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I would say Angie is the scroll stopper!!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JFriday said:


> I would say Angie is the scroll stopper!!


Angie definitely has an amazing body, especially if you are a boob man, but I don't think her face is that great and probably doesn't qualify for the way Anubys was describing the girl that his son couldn't stop staring at.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

DevdogAZ said:


> Angie definitely has an amazing body, especially if you are a boob man, but I don't think her face is that great and probably doesn't qualify for the way Anubys was describing the girl that his son couldn't stop staring at.


What? Different strokes I guess


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Angie definitely has an amazing body, especially if you are a boob man, but I don't think her face is that great and probably doesn't qualify for the way Anubys was describing the girl that his son couldn't stop staring at.


Thank you for the list...if it's anyone you posted, I would guess the first one (Chelsea). Whoever it was, she did not return for another run (so all returnees are out).

it was funny because the first time he saw her on TV, he just screamed "PAUSE the TV! who is that girl?!" it's weird when a 6-year old is mesmerized by a girl when he has no clue why...my genes run strong in that boy!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

It could be Sydney Wheeler...I don't know how to post images...

I'm pretty sure it's Sydney...another possibility is Kelly Sharbaugh...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ah, guess I didn't go back far enough. Sydney Wheeler was on Survivor: Tocantins (Spring 2009) and Kelly Sharbaugh was on Survivor: Samoa (Fall 2009). Looking at pics, I don't think I remember either of them.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> But does she know that Nadiya being on TAR is the primary reason they decided to vote for her? If so, I don't think they've shown us that in the show. For all she knows, Nadiya was just annoying and hard to get along with and therefore the tribe didn't want her around.
> 
> But your point is still solid that if they're bringing in contestants who have some level of fame or notoriety, then the initial perceptions of these players is going to be based on their past rather than on their game play. Dalton made basically the same argument in his recap of this episode:


I've long given up on these shows being about 16 "complete strangers" or even 16 average Americans which is kind of where it started. It's about ratings, and if there's a known quantity on these shows, people will tune in. But they usually ruin the show somehow, and they almost always have no chance of winning. I'd prefer it to be 16 average Americans (none of which are actor wannabes or friends of this or that person associated with the show). I think someone a few seasons back posted a list of how the various survivors made it onto the show. Increasingly, year after year, there were VERY few who auditioned. Remember when they used to show the audition tapes?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Ah, guess I didn't go back far enough. Sydney Wheeler was on Survivor: Tocantins (Spring 2009) and Kelly Sharbaugh was on Survivor: Samoa (Fall 2009). Looking at pics, I don't think I remember either of them.


BTW, great you could use that as an excuse to post pics of these gals  Not that I'm complaining of course!!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Ah, guess I didn't go back far enough. Sydney Wheeler was on Survivor: Tocantins (Spring 2009) and Kelly Sharbaugh was on Survivor: Samoa (Fall 2009). Looking at pics, I don't think I remember either of them.


hmmm...didn't check the years...that's too early...my son would've been only 3 at the time...

but still feel free to post their pictures!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Anubys said:


> oh no no no...this was only 2-3 years ago. Elisabeth was way before my son was even born.
> 
> changing topics: I hate it when people make homosexual remarks. Homosexual remarks are racist!


It may be a different person as well, but they did say that about the then Elisabeth Filarsky at the time...

http://pagesix.com/2014/09/18/jeff-probst-survivor-crew-fell-in-love-with-elisabeth-hasselbeck/


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I remember Jeff and Colby talking about that on the Outback DVD commentary. That stuck in my mind.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I've long given up on these shows being about 16 "complete strangers" or even 16 average Americans which is kind of where it started. It's about ratings, and if there's a known quantity on these shows, people will tune in. But they usually ruin the show somehow, and they almost always have no chance of winning. I'd prefer it to be 16 average Americans (none of which are actor wannabes or friends of this or that person associated with the show). I think someone a few seasons back posted a list of how the various survivors made it onto the show. Increasingly, year after year, there were VERY few who auditioned. Remember when they used to show the audition tapes?


Sad but true


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I listened to an interview with John Rocker on the EW.com Inside TV Podcast. I would highly recommend everyone check it out. Rocker comes across as extremely likable and self-deprecating. He acknowledges that he wasn't a very good player and that he hasn't watched the show very much prior to him going out there so his understanding of strategy was minimal. He says that he and Val and Jeremy and Nadiya and Natalie are all very good friends now and speak on the phone regularly. He says that he was on the phone with Jeremy on Wednesday night as they both watched the episode, and that he Skyped with the Twinnies on Wednesday as well. He says they've all apologized to each other for the things they said. Basically, he was a complete 180 from the stubborn jerk that he was portrayed to be in the first few episodes of the show.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I listened to an interview with John Rocker on the EW.com Inside TV Podcast. I would highly recommend everyone check it out. Rocker comes across as extremely likable and self-deprecating. He acknowledges that he wasn't a very good player and that he hasn't watched the show very much prior to him going out there so his understanding of strategy was minimal. He says that he and Val and Jeremy and Nadiya and Natalie are all very good friends now and speak on the phone regularly. He says that he was on the phone with Jeremy on Wednesday night as they both watched the episode, and that he Skyped with the Twinnies on Wednesday as well. He says they've all apologized to each other for the things they said. Basically, he was a complete 180 from the stubborn jerk that he was portrayed to be in the first few episodes of the show.


It's relatively easy to be likable and self-deprecating when you're comfortable and not faced with any pressure. That's part of what the game is designed to do... reveal the true nature of a person faced with hunger and competition for food and survival.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> It's relatively easy to be likable and self-deprecating when you're comfortable and not faced with any pressure. That's part of what the game is designed to do... reveal the true nature of a person faced with hunger and competition for food and survival.


Sure. And he didn't handle that pressure well. He talked about that in the interview as well.

Maybe he was really well coached by CBS' PR people before the interview. Who knows. All I'm saying is that I found him to be very different than what I expected based on the 1999 article, the way he was portrayed by sports media throughout his career, and on Survivor.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I listened to an interview with John Rocker on the EW.com Inside TV Podcast. I would highly recommend everyone check it out. Rocker comes across as extremely likable and self-deprecating. He acknowledges that he wasn't a very good player and that he hasn't watched the show very much prior to him going out there so his understanding of strategy was minimal. He says that he and Val and Jeremy and Nadiya and Natalie are all very good friends now and speak on the phone regularly. He says that he was on the phone with Jeremy on Wednesday night as they both watched the episode, and that he Skyped with the Twinnies on Wednesday as well. He says they've all apologized to each other for the things they said. Basically, he was a complete 180 from the stubborn jerk that he was portrayed to be in the first few episodes of the show.


I listened to that podcast as well and I agree with you 100%. It was certainly an eye-opener.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Why would CBS PR care how he came across now?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I've long given up on these shows being about 16 "complete strangers" or even 16 average Americans which is kind of where it started. It's about ratings, and if there's a known quantity on these shows, people will tune in. But they usually ruin the show somehow, and they almost always have no chance of winning. I'd prefer it to be 16 average Americans (none of which are actor wannabes or friends of this or that person associated with the show). I think someone a few seasons back posted a list of how the various survivors made it onto the show. Increasingly, year after year, there were VERY few who auditioned. Remember when they used to show the audition tapes?


I really couldn't care less about how they pick who plays. For me every season has been enjoyable. This is one show that gets interest here and consistently has a thread every episode. You can't say that about many shows especially shows that have run this long.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Why would CBS PR care how he came across now?


I'm not sure if they would. But I do know that on the day after the episode airs, the eliminated contestant has dozens of media interviews already scheduled and it's all coordinated by PR people for CBS. So while I don't know whether those people provide coaching to the eliminated contestants on how to handle the media's questions, I know the network people are present and ready to jump in if a contestant appears close to giving too much information about the season's results, etc.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure if they would. But I do know that on the day after the episode airs, the eliminated contestant has dozens of media interviews already scheduled and it's all coordinated by PR people for CBS. So while I don't know whether those people provide coaching to the eliminated contestants on how to handle the media's questions, I know the network people are present and ready to jump in if a contestant appears close to giving too much information about the season's results, etc.


The funny thing is he might have given away too much information if I'm reading that right. How would he be friends with those 4 if he hadn't spent a lot of time with them.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> hmmm...didn't check the years...that's too early...my son would've been only 3 at the time...
> 
> but still feel free to post their pictures!


Sydney Wheeler is apparently a model. Lots of nice pics of her out there, but hardly any of her while she was a contestant. I don't even think this one was during Survivor, but it's the closest I could find:










Kelly Sharbaugh










And one I forgot to include yesterday,

Natalie White was the winner of Survivor: Samoa (against Russell Hantz):


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JFriday said:


> The funny thing is he might have given away too much information if I'm reading that right. How would he be friends with those 4 if he hadn't spent a lot of time with them.


Well, it's not a secret at this point that he spent about a month at Ponderosa with Val and Nadiya. So if he got to be good friends with them, then it would stand to reason that he became good friends with their loved ones later, either when the loved one was voted out or after they all got home.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Do they stay at Ponderosa this early? We never see them in the videos once the jury Ponderosa videos start.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I think the early boots usually stay at Ponderosa until the merge or until jury, then they're sent on a nice little vacation somewhere.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> Do they stay at Ponderosa this early? We never see them in the videos once the jury Ponderosa videos start.


Whether it's called Ponderosa or not, the eliminated players are sequestered together for the remainder of the 39 days.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Entertaining and enlightening exit interview with John Rocker, especially the part where he describes what really happened at the end of the immunity challenge with Natalie:

http://www.hitfix.com/the-fien-print/interview-john-rocker-talks-survivor-san-juan-del-sur


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Wife and son confirm: it is Sydney Wheeler

I tried posting a couple of pics but I just don't know how to do it...oh well...Thanks for your help...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Wife and son confirm: it is Sydney Wheeler I tried posting a couple of pics but I just don't know how to do it...oh well...Thanks for your help...


Wow, even though he was only three at the time?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, even though he was only three at the time?


Yep, 3.5.

He's always loved blondes. He fell into our pool strutting his stuff (proudly showing that he can walk) for a blonde cousin when he was 13 months old. It was super funny because everyone saw it happen and knew what was going to happen and let it happen.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just caught up on this episode last night.

Thank goodness Rocker is gone - now I can enjoy the rest of the season


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

nyny523 said:


> Thank goodness Rocker is gone - now I can enjoy the rest of the season


:up:


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Thank goodness Rocker is gone - now I can enjoy the rest of the season


I'll feel the same way when Natalie is gone.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JFriday said:


> I really couldn't care less about how they pick who plays. For me every season has been enjoyable. This is one show that gets interest here and consistently has a thread every episode. You can't say that about many shows especially shows that have run this long.


I'm not saying the show can't be enjoyable with actors, but I think, for me at least, the premise of "real" people on these types of shows makes it more interesting. That's what makes it more of a social experiment. When you start bringing in celebrities, and people associated with the show, I get more of a feeling that they are acting rather than being themselves, or that backroom deals are made with those associated with the shows to act a certain way. I guess I'm kind of pollyanna about it that I want the show to be as genuine as possible, but I think it loses that when they bring back certain people or bring in well known quantities.

Personally, Survivor used to be "must see" TV, but nowadays, I'm getting bored with it. I still watch, and it's still fairly interesting, but it's just not "new" anymore. Maybe it's that every location is now the same (jungle island), or that the survivors are too similar every season. Or maybe it's just gotten old.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I'm not saying the show can't be enjoyable with actors, but I think, for me at least, the premise of "real" people on these types of shows makes it more interesting. That's what makes it more of a social experiment. When you start bringing in celebrities, and people associated with the show, I get more of a feeling that they are acting rather than being themselves, or that backroom deals are made with those associated with the shows to act a certain way. I guess I'm kind of pollyanna about it that I want the show to be as genuine as possible, but I think it loses that when they bring back certain people or bring in well known quantities.
> 
> Personally, Survivor used to be "must see" TV, but nowadays, I'm getting bored with it. I still watch, and it's still fairly interesting, but it's just not "new" anymore. Maybe it's that every location is now the same (jungle island), or that the survivors are too similar every season. Or maybe it's just gotten old.


Yes I know you complain at the beginning of every season, can't wait until you stop watching!!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

JFriday said:


> Yes I know you complain at the beginning of every season, can't wait until you stop watching!!


:up:


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> I'm not saying the show can't be enjoyable with actors, but I think, for me at least, the premise of "real" people on these types of shows makes it more interesting.




JFriday said:


> Yes I know you complain at the beginning of every season, can't wait until you stop watching!!




brianric said:


> :up:


i agree with steve, returning players and celebrities seem to be the norm. i wish they would take an "all or nothing" approach for a while to shake things up, rather than sprinkle celebrities and returning cast throughout every season. change it up, have a celebrity survivor (amazing race), a season cast from other competition shows, and then a season of all unknowns.

of course, i didn't realize that we had to like and agree with every single aspect of the show to enjoy, keep watching, or make an observation...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JFriday said:


> Yes I know you complain at the beginning of every season, can't wait until you stop watching!!


You're gonna be waiting a long time!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> ​i agree with steve, returning players and celebrities seem to be the norm. i wish they would take an "all or nothing" approach for a while to shake things up, rather than sprinkle celebrities and returning cast throughout every season. change it up, have a celebrity survivor (amazing race), a season cast from other competition shows, and then a season of all unknowns.
> 
> of course, i didn't realize that we had to like and agree with every single aspect of the show to enjoy, keep watching, or make an observation...


As I said, it's less enjoyable than it used to be, still enjoyable. We all have our wishlists I suppose. I've been calling for a non-tropical Survivor for years, but I realize that will never happen Tropical islands get old after awhile. Would love to see Survivor in Alaska (during the summer) for instance. But CBS is too nervous that people wouldn't watch with no hot girls in bikinis


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Wife and son confirm: it is Sydney Wheeler
> 
> I tried posting a couple of pics but I just don't know how to do it...oh well...Thanks for your help...


 Click the photo button (square button up there that has the mountains and sun in it) and paste in the link to the photo. Easy peasy.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> As I said, it's less enjoyable than it used to be, still enjoyable. We all have our wishlists I suppose. I've been calling for a non-tropical Survivor for years, but I realize that will never happen Tropical islands get old after awhile. Would love to see Survivor in Alaska (during the summer) for instance. But CBS is too nervous that people wouldn't watch with no hot girls in bikinis


The one in Africa was the worst... I think after that they decided to keep it Tropical. I personally would LOVE to see them do one in Alaska though. That is an epic idea. :up:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bareyb said:


> The one in Africa was the worst... I think after that they decided to keep it Tropical. I personally would LOVE to see them do one in Alaska though. That is an epic idea. :up:


They've had a few that weren't really the same jungle, ocean, rainforest type thing. China for instance, and it was beautiful. I liked the one with the Mayan stuff (Was that Honduras or Guatemala? I forget). I know that was similar terrain as most others, but the local flavor made it different. But, as I said, location is no longer a part of Survivor anymore. It's now about changing up game play.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

There have been several seasons not filmed on a tropical coastline (Outback, Africa, Amazon, Guatemala, China, Gambon, Tocantins). But as you said, most of those are still in tropical climates near rivers, so the practical difference was negligible.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> There have been several seasons not filmed on a tropical coastline (Outback, Africa, Amazon, Guatemala, China, Gambon, Tocantins). But as you said, most of those are still in tropical climates near rivers, so the practical difference was negligible.


When was the last one? Seems like it's been a long time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> When was the last one? Seems like it's been a long time.


The last one was Tocantins (Season 18, Spring 2009). That was also the last season aired before they went to the double-hosting model where they film both the spring and fall seasons back-to-back in the same location. So I suspect they're locked into the tropical coastline thing now because they can use the same locations over and over without giving away that it's in the same basic vicinity by simply moving a few hundred yards down the beach.

With the non-coastline locations, I think those were much more specialized as being near rivers and there just aren't miles of undisturbed usable riverfront like there are miles of undisturbed beaches.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> The last one was Tocantins (Season 18, Spring 2009). That was also the last season aired before they went to the double-hosting model where they film both the spring and fall seasons back-to-back in the same location. So I suspect they're locked into the tropical coastline thing now because they can use the same locations over and over without giving away that it's in the same basic vicinity by simply moving a few hundred yards down the beach.
> 
> With the non-coastline locations, I think those were much more specialized as being near rivers and there just aren't miles of undisturbed usable riverfront like there are miles of undisturbed beaches.


I thought it was about 5 years ago. I guess it was about that time when the location was no longer a talking point for each season. Didn't Burnett buy land in one of these locations to stage Survivor? I think I read that somewhere.

I would imagine it must be cheaper to stage the show on the shore and logistically easier.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I thought it was about 5 years ago. I guess it was about that time when the location was no longer a talking point for each season. Didn't Burnett buy land in one of these locations to stage Survivor? I think I read that somewhere.
> 
> I would imagine it must be cheaper to stage the show on the shore and logistically easier.


Don't know about Burnett buying land. If so, why do they keep using different locations? I know for a fact he didn't buy the land in Samoa where they shot four different seasons. They've also had four seasons in Philippines, but two in one location and two in a different location, so that would seem to rule out the purchase of land in Philippines. The current location in Nicaragua is the same as two previous locations and presumably the same as the upcoming Spring 2015 season. It's possible Burnett bought land there.

I would think that the coastline makes some things easier from a logistical standpoint because they can travel by boat to the camps and they can land helicopters just about anywhere. Staging challenges on the beach is also much more interesting visually than always having them in a random clearing. I'm not sure if that trumps some of the downsides of dealing with the ocean, though. Remember the last time they were in Nicaragua they couldn't use the ocean at all for some reason, and there's a video on EW.com where Probst talks about a particular challenge that they got halfway built in the water and that they likely wouldn't get to use due to ocean-related challenges.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bareyb said:


> Click the photo button (square button up there that has the mountains and sun in it) and paste in the link to the photo. Easy peasy.


Even I know that much ...but the link showed as a broken one...

:shrug:

she is absolutely stunning, though...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Even I know that much ...but the link showed as a broken one...
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> she is absolutely stunning, though...


The basic idea is









The problem is, some URLs don't work because they're hosted at sites that don't allow hotlinking. So if that happens, you either find another site that has the picture, or you copy it and re-host it yourself somewhere and then use that new URL.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Rocker had no idea how this game was played (said so himself in multiple interviews) and so it's no surprise he made some incredible blunders and mistakes. Having said that, I can't wait for the other twinnie to get booted. She's absolutely revolting. By the edit (which admittedly is an edit) it appeared as if she did instigate everything based on inaccurate guessing (that Rocker was running the show on the tribe). Josh appears to be the one in control. Hopefully Jeremy recognizes that Rocker tried to save his wife and it was his wife that caused her eviction due to her stupidity by claiming possession of not only one but two idols!! If the tribe Hunahpu only knew how wrong they were about the dynamics of Coyopa.

While I'm okay with Rocker being voted out, I think that voting out an obviously strong player with clearly no understanding of the strategic game play pre-merge was a very big mistake for them.


----------

